# Umsatzsteuer,Gewerbesteuer wie hoch?



## Sebastian Brauer (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich fange ab Januar 2010 im Versicherungs/selbstständigen Bereich an für die jedoch habe ich noch nicht so fast keine Erfahrung mit Selbstständigkeit/Gewerbe betreiben. Da habe ich schon zwei fragen die mich an erster Stelle Interessieren und zwar  werde ich  1500€ mind. Netto jeden Monat pauschal verdienen und wollte fragen wie hoch ich das versteuern muss ohne Kirchensteuer. Wie berrechnet man sowas? Woher weis ich wie hoch meine Umsatzsteuer ist wie viel % beträgt das? Wie hoch ist die Gewerbesteuer nach was richtet sich das? 

Viele Grüße & Vielen dank im Vorras für eure Hilfe.

Sebastian Brauer.

edit: was brauche ich noch für Versicherungen zb Gesetzliche Versicherungen, Arbeitslosen versicherung. Wo könnte ich mich informieren was ich alles bräuchte um sorglos selbstständig zu sein. Ich werde natürlich hilfe bekommen von meiner versicherungsstelle ich möchte mich einfach nur im vorderrein informieren.

Viele Grüße nochmal


----------



## smileyml (10. Dezember 2009)

Also alles was du an Steuern und anderen Abgaben hast, wird dir am besten und zuverlässichsten das Finanzamt sagen - auch ob du eine Vorsteuer zahlen musst. Eventuell ist es für dich auch hilfreich und ratsam alle Steuersachen professionell von einem Steuerberater abwickeln zu lassen. Denn auch die Steuererklärung bei Selbständigkeit ist ein wenig anders und sicher auch komplizierter als ohnehin schon. Zu dem kannst du durch die eingesparte Zeit sinnvoller Geld verdienen.

Neben einer privaten Krankenversicherung ist sicher auch an die private Altersvorsorge, eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung und unter Umständen auch an eine Berufshaftpflichtversicherung zu denken.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die da auch die Arbeitsagentur, irgendwelche Gründerwerkstätten oder auch die IHK gut beraten könnten. Viellelicht einfach mal anrufen und fragen ob sie dir helfen können.

Grüße Marco


----------



## zerix (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also du arbeitest als selbständiger Versicherungsvertreter bei einer Versicherung, oder?

Du meinst du verdienst 1500 €uro brutto. Netto wäre ja, wenn du Steuern schon bezahlt hättest. Wie hoch die Einkommenssteuer ist, die du abführen musst kommt auf deine Lohnsteuerklasse an. 

Wenn du ein Kleingewerbe anmeldest, musst du nicht unbedingt Umsatzsteuer abführen. Nur wenn du im ersten Jahr mehr als 17500 €uro und im zweiten Jahr mehr als 50000 €uro verdienst, fällst du nicht mehr unter die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung. 
Als Kleinunternehmer kannst du aber Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen und musst dann Umsatzsteuer abführen. Die Umsatzsteuer die du abführen musst, ist die Mehrwertsteuer die du einnimmst, also auf deiner Rechnung ausweist. 
Also zusammengefasst, wenn du ein Kleingewerbe hast, musst du keine Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen und damit keine Umsatzsteuer ausweisen. Weist du Mehrwertsteuer aus, musst du Umsatzsteuer abführen.

Wegen steuerlichen Sachen kann sich dein Finanzamt beraten, wegen allem anderen kannst du bei der Agentur für Arbeit nachfragen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2009)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du ein Kleingewerbe anmeldest, musst du nicht unbedingt Umsatzsteuer abführen. Nur wenn du im ersten Jahr mehr als 17500 €uro und im zweiten Jahr mehr als 50000 €uro verdienst, fällst du nicht mehr unter die Kleinunternehmer-Regelung.
> Als Kleinunternehmer kannst du aber Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen und musst dann Umsatzsteuer abführen. Die Umsatzsteuer die du abführen musst, ist die Mehrwertsteuer die du einnimmst, also auf deiner Rechnung ausweist.
> Also zusammengefasst, wenn du ein Kleingewerbe hast, musst du keine Mehrwertsteuer ausweisen und damit keine Umsatzsteuer ausweisen. Weist du Mehrwertsteuer aus, musst du Umsatzsteuer abführen.



Moin,

grundsätzlich ist das so richtig, nur sollte man vlt. ein paar Begriffe klarstellen ... 
Erstens: es gibt - fiskalisch gesehen - KEINE Mehrwertsteuer  (MwSt.) 
Die Rede ist immer nur von Umsatzsteuer (USt.). Diese stellt man seinen Kunden in Rechnung und führt die entsprechenden Beträge dann ans das FA ab! Man ist also quasi Steuereintreiber für Vater Staat 
Die USt., die man selbst bei Rechnungen bezahlen muss (bsp. bei der Anschaffung eines neuen PCs oder auch nur einfachem Büromaterial) kann nun von dem abzuführenden Betrag abgezogen werden, da es ja andernfalls eine Doppelbesteuerung wäre (eben durch einen selbst und den Lieferanten des PC).
Diese Umsatzsteuer, die abgezogen werden kann, heißt dann fiskalisch Vorsteuer (VSt.)!

Von daher ist es gut zu überlegen, ob man (bei der Kleingewerberegelung) freiwillig USt. abführen will!

Wobei ich mich ohnehin Frage, in wieweit dies bei Versicherungen überhaupt in Betracht kommt. IMHO sind doch Versicherungsvertreter Freiberufler und auf Versicherungen wird mMn keine USt. sondern lediglich Versicherungssteuer erhoben (gegen die dann natürlich keine VSt. verrechnet werden kann).

Ggf. kann hier das örtliche Gewerbeaufsichtsamt Klarheit schaffen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zerix (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab halt Mehrwert-Steuer erwähnt, weil das eher geläufig ist und da auch die Höhe bekannt ist. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Also alles was du an Steuern und anderen Abgaben hast, wird dir am besten und zuverlässichsten das Finanzamt sagen - auch ob du eine Vorsteuer zahlen musst



Moin,

ja, schoin klar!
Es ging mir zugegebenermaßen auch mehr um dieses Zitat! Hier war statt _Vorsteuer _vermutlichdie _EK-Vorauszahlung _gemeint 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sebastian_B (12. Dezember 2009)

Vielen dank miteinander. Also Private Krankenversicherung in der Selbstständigkeit ist also pflicht?  Empfehlenswert wären noch 





> private Altersvorsorge, eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung und unter Umständen auch an eine Berufshaftpflichtversicherung zu denken.


ist das richtig ?
Nach was richtet sich diese Umsatzsteuer?

Ich werde netto/brutto 1500€ mindestens bekommen jedoch ist das nun brutto oder netto? ich denke eher brutto da ich Krankenversicherung private Altersvorsorge, eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung und unter Umständen auch an eine Berufshaftpflichtversicherung  selbst noch bezahlen muss nach Bezahlung dieser Versicherungen gilt mein restgehalt also netto? also 1500€ x 12 monate = 18000 
heißt das ich bin dann kein kleingewerbe mehr ? Meine sozialverischerungsnummer ist die   1 ich bin noch junge 20 jahre, ledig 

ich hab letztens den bogen für die steuerliche Erklärung bekommen und hab darauf hin das FA gefragt wozu ich das ausfüllen bräuchte, da mein gewerbe ab januar 2010 läuft wozu brauch ich das also? und die steuernummer wie bekomme ich diese einfach beim FA nachfragen oder beantragen? 

Vielen dank das ihr euch die zeit nimmt mein anfänger probleme zu lösen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (12. Dezember 2009)

Meines Wissens ist es als Selbständiger eher schwierig bis unmöglich sich gesetzlich krankenzuversichern. Man wäre dann höchstens freiwilliges Mitlgied. Ich denke auch dann würde sich der Beitrag anders zusammensetzen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sebastian_B (13. Dezember 2009)

das habe ich nun nicht richtig verstanden, ist krankenversicherung als selbstständiger ein muss oder freiwilig?


----------



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2009)

Wer zahlt den Arzt im Falle einer Krankheit? Ich denke das wird eng ohne Krankenversicherung?!


----------



## LarsT (14. Dezember 2009)

Es besteht in Deutschland ein Krankenversicherungspflicht, das heißt man muss sich krankenversichern.
Als Selbständiger hast du die Wahl, du kannst dich freiwillig gesetzlich versichern oder in die PKV gehen.

Bei der freiwilligen gesetzlichen Versichrung wird dein Beitrag anhand deines Einkommens festgelegt. Im ersten Jahr wird geschätzt, danach wird er anhand der Einkommenssteuererklärung festgelegt.
Bei der PKV hängen die Kosten vom gewählten Tarif und dem Selbsbehalt ab. Sie ist zwar günstiger als die GKV, jedoch auch mit Nachteilen verbunden.

Allgemeiner Nachteil ist, das du zumindestens bei den Medikamenten in Vorkasse gehen musst. Bei Behandlungen kannst du das Glück haben, das die Versicherung die Sache so schnell bearbeitet, das du noch bevor das Zahlungsziel der Abrechnung erreicht ist, das Geld von der Versicherung  erhälst und nicht selber in Vorkasse gehen musst.

Der gravierendste Nachteil der PKV ergibt sich, wenn du deine Selbständigkeit aufgeben musst und zunächst arbeitslos bist. Ein Zurückwechseln in die GKV ist zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht möglich.
Zwar kannst du in der PKV in einen Basistarif wechseln der den Leistungen der GKV entspricht, jedoch wird das Arbeitsamt von dem du Arbeitslosengeld bezieht nicht wie bei der GKV den vollen Beitrag tragen sondern nur die Hälfte, das gilt übrigens auch für Arbeitslosengeld II/HartzIV. Der Gesetzgeber hat in diesem Bereich bei der Gesundheitsreform und der Einführung der Versicherungpflicht geschlafen.
Erst wenn wieder eine voll sozalversicherungspflichtige Arbeit aufgenommen wird und die Einkünfte unter der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze liegen ist unter Umständen wieder ein WEchsel in die GKV möglich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin Sebastian,



Sebastian Brauer hat gesagt.:


> [.....]und zwar  werde ich  1500€ mind. Netto jeden Monat pauschal verdienen
> 
> [....]
> *was ich alles bräuchte um sorglos selbstständig zu sein. *



Sorry, wenn ich das so deutlich sage, aber vor allem würdest du mehr Einkommen benötigen.:-(
Mal ungeachtet dessen, was du gesetzlich verpflichtet bist, abzuführen, stehen da noch Fragen wie private Altersvorsorge, Verdienstausfall(Krankheit,Urlaub,etc.) im Raum...wenn du dann von dem Rest noch Miete und sonstige laufende Kosten bestreiten willst, dürfte es schnell eng werden. 

Auch solltest du mal  prüfen, ob deine Selbstständigkeit  wirklich eine solche ist.


----------

